# smoking flathead catfish



## bkrantz (May 31, 2016)

i see that some in the forum have experience with smoking flathead.  I'm wanting to give it a try for the first time.  I found a brine on this site somewhere that I'm going to use where it will sit in brine for 4 hours.  Is there any harm in brining the fish at night while I'm home in preparation of smoking the following night?  Any advice is appreciated!  thank you.


----------



## loucarisma (Jun 3, 2016)

I have not smoked any flatheads but I've smoked some channel cat fillets. I used 1\2 cup brown sugar 3 tbls of kosher salt 1 tbls of garlic powder 1 tbls of onion powder 1\4 cup soy sauce and 3 cups of water. heat the brine on the stove until the sugar is dissolved then let it cool. fillet your fish then cut them into a size that'll fit into a gallon zip lock baggie. put your fish into the bags and use the brine as necessary to soak the fillets. remove as much air as you can and I let mine brine over night. in the morning take out the fillets and rince them off with cold water dry with paper towels and put on a rack to dry for 1\2 - 1 hour. while the fish is drying get the grill and or smoker ready. I used a pit boss grill from menards its a pellet grill and left it at the default "p" setting on smoke (that's around 180 degrees) I used apple pellets and smoked them for 4 - 6 hours depending on te thickness of the fillets. I have not tasted better catfish ever they come out tasting like the canned smoked kipper snacks in the store. this worked for me but your setup might be shorter time ect. I cooked then until they were semi dry so when bent they would break easily and not moist inside.


----------



## dannylang (Jun 3, 2016)

never smoked any kitty fish so
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 i will wait to see. sounds interesting.

dannylang


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

bkrantz said:


> i see that some in the forum have experience with smoking flathead.  I'm wanting to give it a try for the first time.  I found a brine on this site somewhere that I'm going to use where it will sit in brine for 4 hours.  Is there any harm in brining the fish at night while I'm home in preparation of smoking the following night?  Any advice is appreciated!  thank you.


Depends on the brine as to how long to brine.

With my Brine, I brine smaller pieces for 4 hours & larger pieces (Thicker Salmon) for 6 hours.

Here are my Step by Steps:

*Smoked Salmon*      

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## bkrantz (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you for the input!  Looking forward to giving it a try.  I will see if I can make it happen this weekend.


----------

